# Stephen Jackson on TNT!!!! 8 eastern / DEC. 8th



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*tonight The Pacers And Wizards Play On Tnt* 

Tune In And Scout Jackson And Tins If He Gets In!

Post Thoughts Here!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm checking the game out. Half time right now. So far Jackson has his jumper going. I really like his game.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

im watching it as well. Tinsley is still hurt, watch jefferies and Hayes on the wiz


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> im watching it as well. Tinsley is still hurt, watch jefferies and Hayes on the wiz


I like Jefferies as a NBA player. However I couldn't stand him when he played at Indiana in college.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Stephen Jackson has good hands.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the pacers are running tonight, so this is kind of an idea of what jackson can do on a running team


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This game was close then the Pacers turned up the heat.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> the pacers are running tonight, so this is kind of an idea of what jackson can do on a running team


Yep Jackson looks good doesn't he ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jackson can create his own shot as well. Plus has a little fade away jumper.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A combination of going up against an awful Wizards' defense and being absolutely on fire could easily make thie Jackson's best game of the season. Don't get _too_ excited over it :grinning:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MJG said:


> A combination of going up against an awful Wizards' defense and being absolutely on fire could easily make thie Jackson's best game of the season. Don't get _too_ excited over it :grinning:


Good point MJG. However credit should still be given to Jackson for a nice game. But you're right about him breaking out against the Wizards. Even the commentators Kerr/Albert were commenting on the fact Jackson had been struggling.

Just evaluating him though, and from this game he isn't dissapointing.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

my opinion is the denver nuggets style suits him and Tinsley very well


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jackson had a real solid game tonite......


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Jackson had a real solid game tonite......


Jackson put the hurt on the Wizards.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I like Jefferies as a NBA player. However I couldn't stand him when he played at Indiana in college.



Hahahahaha! I feel the exact same way! Hhahaahaha. :cheers: That's funny.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

MJG said:


> A combination of going up against an awful Wizards' defense and being absolutely on fire could easily make thie Jackson's best game of the season. Don't get _too_ excited over it :grinning:


Yes, but Jackson wasn't taking every shot to the rack and throwing it down. He was making 3's and hitting jumpers. Shooters need games like this to re-discover their shot and heat up.

Jackson is a shooter and will have his streaks, Denver should try to swoop in and grab him before Indiana realizes they need him!

I liked his 3 stroke.

*On the flip side...* 

Jarvis Hayes looked pretty aggressive early on and made some good shots and a few nice drives / cuts to the hoop.

What about trying to get Caron Butler off the Wiz bench? I loved Caron at UConn and was upset Denver passed him up for Skita and Nene!!! I thought for sure Denver would get him!

Announcers said Butler just inked an extension with Washington and likes being back on the East Coast and coming off the bench?! Sounds impossible, but could/should Denver look at Hayes for Hodge????


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The player in that game that would help the Nuggets the most is Jasikevicius.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The player in that game that would help the Nuggets the most is Jasikevicius.


highly debatable. however he did look good


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> highly debatable. however he did look good


He knows how to run a break, likes to push the ball and can shoot. All things the Nuggets need on a consistent basis from the PG position.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Hahahahaha! I feel the exact same way! Hhahaahaha. :cheers: That's funny.



Right back @ ya :cheers: :clap:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> He knows how to run a break, likes to push the ball and can shoot. All things the Nuggets need on a consistent basis from the PG position.


On the Pacers yes we seen that from him. But I'm really looking for a pass first guard with an outside shot. I dont think he is the passer that Tinsley can be. I'm not convinced he can "run a team" like Tinsley or Andre Miller for that matter. I think he will mostly be used for his excellent shooting during his career in the nba. The lob is a huge part of our game. And perimeter defense (especially against the spurs) is highly important. I think both Tinsley and Miller are better defenders.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> On the Pacers yes we seen that from him. But I'm really looking for a pass first guard with an outside shot. I dont think he is the passer that Tinsley can be. I'm not convinced he can "run a team" like Tinsley or Andre Miller for that matter. I think he will mostly be used for his excellent shooting during his career in the nba. The lob is a huge part of our game. And perimeter defense (especially against the spurs) is highly important. I think both Tinsley and Miller are better defenders.


Obviously he has defensive problems, but that is why you pair him with Hodge 

Also, I believe he is a better NBA passer than Tinsley. Tinsley is a fancier passer, but Saras is much more efficient passer. I realize that Tinsley is a Cyclone, but I've never been impressed by his play in the NBA.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Obviously he has defensive problems, but that is why you pair him with Hodge
> 
> Also, I believe he is a better NBA passer than Tinsley. Tinsley is a fancier passer, but Saras is much more efficient passer. I realize that Tinsley is a Cyclone, but I've never been impressed by his play in the NBA.


my pointis he is a shoot first guard (as well he should be whenever he is open) not somebody we want running the point in denver. and i dont think you want him starting at two guard either


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> , but I've never been impressed by his play in the NBA.


thank him and fred jones, because they kept them in the playoff hunt last year. There was Tinsley all star talk last year.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> my pointis he is a shoot first guard (as well he should be whenever he is open) not somebody we want running the point in denver. and i dont think you want him starting at two guard either


Yep, leave Sadkasss in Indiana. He is good for that team, but not for Denver. Although sometimes I think Denver could benefit from outside shooting...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> my pointis he is a shoot first guard (as well he should be whenever he is open) not somebody we want running the point in denver. and i dont think you want him starting at two guard either


I don't believe he is a shoot first PG. Yes, he scored a ton in Europe and was considered the best PG in Europe, but I think part of his motivation for coming back to the states was to show that he could do it in the NBA and that includes running a team as a PG, not as a Marbury/Francis wanna-be.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Yep, leave Sadkasss in Indiana. He is good for that team, but not for Denver. Although sometimes I think Denver could benefit from outside shooting...


Since I know that you share my complaints about Dre's inconsistency, I'm surprised at this.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Yep, leave Sadkasss in Indiana. He is good for that team, but not for Denver. Although sometimes I think Denver could benefit from outside shooting...


thats where a three point specialist would come in...IE Freddy "the mayor" Hoiberg, jon barry etc


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> thank him and fred jones, because they kept them in the playoff hunt last year. There was Tinsley all star talk last year.


Don't forget Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson. They get most of the credit. Although Rick did get the most out of everyone last season.

As I said, I'm not impressed by Tinsley.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Don't forget Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson. They get most of the credit. Although Rick did get the most out of everyone last season.
> 
> As I said, I'm not impressed by Tinsley.


Tinsley is overrated and graded by potential. Since we don't get to see him play in the NBA with him being so injury prone. Something you can never say about Dre Miller. He is graded by merit even if you are a fan or not.

Case closed it's miller time in Denver now not Indiana. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Don't forget Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson. They get most of the credit. Although Rick did get the most out of everyone last season.
> 
> As I said, I'm not impressed by Tinsley.


jackson was suspended. Miller deserves credit as well, but if Tinsley didnt step up, they wouldnt have been in the playoffs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> jackson was suspended. Miller deserves credit as well, but if Tinsley didnt step up, they wouldnt have been in the playoffs


I was impressed most with the bashed up O'Neals play in the playoffs. The guy showed a lot of heart.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Since I know that you share my complaints about Dre's inconsistency, I'm surprised at this.


I meant to say that Denver sometimes could benefit from MY outside shooting. 

I have a bias because I didn't like watching Sauskskd (sp?) in the Olympics. I also want Miller to stay because Denver relys on his lob passes. 

I don't think the Nuggets necessarily need a great outside shooting point guard if they can land a 2 that can shoot the 3 with consistancy. 
All Denver needs is one or two players to take the pressure off of Melo and Miller. 

Miller is perhaps one the best at getting to the rim. Aside from Billups I don't see too many other points with a hard nose and a care free, but sturdy body. 

It's not Miller's fault that he can't shoot. It's Kiki's fault. They need to find a complimentary player for Melo and Miller. Those two can drive all day and kick wide open looks back to a Stephen Jackson.

IF DENVER GETS RID OF MILLER FOR SOMEBODY that gets injured a lot or a guy that doesn't have Miller's uncanny ability to drive the lane and hit those little jumpers then I think the team will suffer. Miller is an asset for this team. Just bring in a solid 2 guard and see how that works before we go throwing Miller to the wolves. Yep, that's my final thought for now...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i got you all on this stephen jackson kick


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i got you all on this stephen jackson kick


LOL you did ?

No actually you did bring it to light first in a trade idea. A trade I support!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i got you all on this stephen jackson kick



:laugh: :yes: I'm sold on it. I love trade talk and watching Jackson nail 3's makes me drool about his possibilities of calling the Pepsi Center home.

I really was hoping Denver would have offered him a deal coming out of San Antonio.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> I really was hoping Denver would have offered him a deal coming out of San Antonio.


I wasn't impressed with Jackson when he played with the Spurs.

However since moving on to the Pacers. I'm now a believer in the man.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Yes, but Jackson wasn't taking every shot to the rack and throwing it down. He was making 3's and hitting jumpers. Shooters need games like this to re-discover their shot and heat up.
> 
> Jackson is a shooter and will have his streaks, Denver should try to swoop in and grab him before Indiana realizes they need him!
> 
> ...



id love to get butler but we have nothign to offer. 
and why the thread about jackson and tinsley? what do they have to do with denver?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> id love to get butler but we have nothign to offer.
> and why the thread about jackson and tinsley? what do they have to do with denver?


Tins and Jackson are just a trade idea. Wishful thinking some may say? However Jackson would be an ideal fit here in Denver.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Look at this line up for the Nuggets.

PG - Miller/Tinsley/Boykins
SG - Jackson/Buckner/Johnson
SF - Anthony/Kleiza/Russell 
PF - Martin/Najera
C - Camby/Elson

:cheers: :clap: :biggrin: :banana: :clap:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

for indiana, the most obvious issue is front court help. before the season i suggested they trade for PJ Brown. Now Peja and Artest rumors are around again. So Indiana may be thinking about some trades. The most obvious person to send to Indiana is either Kenyon Martin for front court help or Andre Miller or another PG. Because we have so many PGs.

When Kenyon is healthy he adds rebounding defense and shotblocking. He could guard the other teams talented post player so JO could avoid foul trouble. 

There is plenty of senerios that could play of, if both teams looked into it. You might be surpised, the Pacers may want to unload Jackson, so they can pay Jones what it will take to keep him this summer.

As for Andre Miller, one of the reasons I'm open to trading him, is that his one major weakness is the overall major weakness of this team. He is shooting 43% FG and 11% from beyond the arc. And there are other denver guards will similar issues. However Bibby on the other hand is at 45% and 37% from downtown.

Also the CAVS may be willing to trade Damon Jones for a true PG


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I doubt Jackson gets put on the trading block now. Since Artest's suitcase is packed at the door.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> for indiana, the most obvious issue is front court help. before the season i suggested they trade for PJ Brown. Now Peja and Artest rumors are around again. So Indiana may be thinking about some trades. The most obvious person to send to Indiana is either Kenyon Martin for front court help or Andre Miller or another PG. Because we have so many PGs.
> 
> When Kenyon is healthy he adds rebounding defense and shotblocking. He could guard the other teams talented post player so JO could avoid foul trouble.
> 
> ...


Never ever do I want to see Damon Jones on the Nuggets. That guy is horrendous on defense. Also he is a showboat. Also a very streaky shooter. I guarantee he will not have as good a season this year as he did playing next to Shaq.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Never ever do I want to see Damon Jones on the Nuggets. That guy is horrendous on defense. Also he is a showboat. Also a very streaky shooter. I guarantee he will not have as good a season this year as he did playing next to Shaq.


playing with Shaq helped him for sure. but he shot 43% from downtown that year and is shooting 39% this year. We planned to start Lenard this year and that guy cant play any defense either. You basically have Earl Waston buried on the bench this year. Im not saying you cant get more out of him than Damon Jones, but with Jones we can basically say we have replaced Jon Barry or Lenard or whoever we have been missing as an outsider "speciality" shooter. Lenard is more of an all around shooter. But Barry was our outside guy, and we are missing him to this day.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> playing with Shaq helped him for sure. but he shot 43% from downtown that year and is shooting 39% this year. We planned to start Lenard this year and that guy cant play any defense either. You basically have Earl Waston buried on the bench this year. Im not saying you cant get more out of him than Damon Jones, but with Jones we can basically say we have replaced Jon Barry or Lenard or whoever we have been missing as an outsider "speciality" shooter. Lenard is more of an all around shooter. But Barry was our outside guy, and we are missing him to this day.


I'll take Barry every time over a guy like Damon Jones. Barry is a harder worker. A more hustle type guy. Plus he can shoot the 3 ball. Damon Jones 3pt% will continue to go down this season. Playing with Shaq helped him immensely.

Also this thursday on TNT when the Nuggets take on the Cavs. Watch how Damon Jones showboats every time he makes a 3.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Also this thursday on TNT when the Nuggets take on the Cavs. Watch how Damon Jones showboats every time he makes a 3.


i think we all could go for a dose of Jon Barry, but right now Id settle for the Mayor of Ames. You find Jones annoying, ok, im just suggesting how much his "specialty" could help denver. Wesley Person knows. Look at our 3pt shooting last year before and after person came to the team. You would see a similar thing happen if Kiki brought in Damon Jones. I'm not saying its what I would do, or that I'm a big advocate of it, but we would definitately be in a better situation.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i think we all could go for a dose of Jon Barry, but right now Id settle for the Mayor of Ames. You find Jones annoying, ok, im just suggesting how much his "specialty" could help denver. Wesley Person knows. Look at our 3pt shooting last year before and after person came to the team. You would see a similar thing happen if Kiki brought in Damon Jones. I'm not saying its what I would do, or that I'm a big advocate of it, but we would definitately be in a better situation.


Good points, and remember we bring in any decent 3 point shooter in to Denver we will be in a better situation. A lot like the Person example you alluded to earlier.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes Jones is annoying to me. Also his work ethic seems shady at best. His defense is horrendous. He has no size. He can't handle preassure when bringing the rock up the floor. Remember last year against the Pistons ? The heat had to resort to Wade bringing up the basketball.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Yes Jones is annoying to me. Also his work ethic seems shady at best. His defense is horrendous. He has no size. He can't handle preassure when bringing the rock up the floor. Remember last year against the Pistons ? The heat had to resort to Wade bringing up the basketball.


good reason to keep him off the ball. if he played in denver Dre would bring up the rock. I hear what your saying, im just noting that it would be a improvement to our situation.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> good reason to keep him off the ball. if he played in denver Dre would bring up the rock. I hear what your saying, im just noting that it would be a improvement to our situation.


Tell me what you think of him after the Nuggets/Cavs game thursday.


----------

